
Solving Embarrassingly Obvious Problems in Erlang - okket
https://medium.com/@gar1t/solving-embarrassingly-obvious-problems-in-erlang-e3f21a6203cc
======
anthonybullard
I'll admit that the refactored code is actually beautiful in a way. One
question I have because my BEAM knowledge is not quite intermediate: does this
pattern have a meaningful performance penalty if applied generally across a
code base?

